# Sticky  Classified Rules: Prices, Locations and No Ticket Sales



## Trouthunter

1. You must post a price for what you are selling unless you're looking to trade. No make an offer, no auctions.

2. You must post the location of the item (s) you are selling. You can use a zip code if you don't want your exact location revealed.

3. No ticket sales whatsoever. Concerts, Rodeo, doesn't matter; do not post tickets for sale.


----------

